# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Data te rendesishme ne historin e popullit shqiptar.

## bela70

Data te rëndësishme historike

Kronologji 

e ngjarjeve të rëndësishme në historinë e popullit shqiptarë 

Para erës sonë 

400-300 Lidhjet e fiseve ilire të enkelejve, të taulantëve, të molosëve dhe të ardianëve bëhen mbretëri, për atë kohë të fuqishme. 

345-331 Sundimi i Aleksandër Molosit, i cili i shtyn kufijtë e lidhjes së Molosëve deri në bregun e Adriatikut të Poshtëm. 

335 Lufta e enkelejve dhe taulantëve kundër Aleksandrit të Maqedonisë. Taulantët zgjerohen në Veri deri në Lezhë, kurse në Jug deri në malësitë e Vlorës. 

307-277 Sundimi i Pirros, i cili bëhet pretendent në fronin maqedon dhe zhvillon fushatë ushtarake në Itali dhe në Sicili. 

250-231 Pas dobësimit të shtetit të enkelejve dhe atij të taulantëve ngritet shteti i ardianëve, që do të forcohet sidomos në kohën e sundimit të Agronit. 

231 Fillon sundimi i mretëreshës Teuta, e shoqja e Agronit. 

229 Lufta e Parë Iliro  Romake. Pas pushtimit të Korkyrës dhe Apollonisë, romakët arrijnë në Dyrrah. 

219 Lufta e Dytë Iliro  Romake. Pas pushtimit të ishullit të Farit një kohë Roma nuk i vazhdon luftimet në Iliri sepse i kërcënohej rreziku kartagjenas. 

168 Lufta e Tretë Iliro  Romake. Pas disfatës mbreti Genti u dërgua si rob lufte në Romë. Në krahinat ilire u vendos sundimi i gjatë romak. 

Era jonë 

6  9 Kryengritja e madhe ilire kundër pushtuesve romakë e udhëhequr nga Batua i dezidiatëve. Shkak për kryengritje ishte rekrutimi i ilirëve në njësitë ndihmëse të ushtrisë romake të caktuara për luftë kundër markomanëve në Çeki. 

378 Dyndja e vizigotëve në krahinat perëndimore të Gadishullit Ballkanik. 
395 Ndarja e Perandorisë Romake në dy pjesë. Tokat e sotme të Shqipërisë shënojnë kufijtë perëndimorë të Perandorisë Romake të Lindjes, e quajtur Perandoria Bizantine. 

441 Dyndja e hunëve në Iliri. Brenda disa vjetësh ata pushtojnë dhe rrënojnë disa qytete në Maqedoni dhe në Iliri, sidomos, në Dardani. 

476 Rënia e Perandorisë Romake të Perëndimit. 

732 Shkëputja e peshkopatave të Shqipërisë nga varësia e Romës. 

851  1018 Shkëputja e peshkopatave të Shqipërisë nga varësia e Romës. 

1054 Ndarja përfundimtare e dy kishave: e Lindjes (ortodokse) dhe e Perëndimit (katolike). 

1081 Sulmi i parë i normanëve në Shqipëri. 

1083 Tërheqja e normanëve nga Shqipëria pas disfatës së pësuar në Durrës. 

1107 Zbarkimi i dytë i normanëve në Shqipëri. 

1108 Largimi i normanëve nga Shqipëria. 

1149 Flota e Rozherit të Sicilisë, mbretit të normanëve, plaçkit dhe shkreton një varg qytetesh të bregdetit shqiptar. Pas ndërhyrjes së ushtrive të themës së Durrësit, ajo u tërhoq në Itali. 

11901199 Në Arbëri sundon arhondi Progon. 

11991208 Në Arbëri sundon Gjini, biri i Progonit. 

12081216 Në Arbëri sundon princi Dhimitër. 

12571258 Kryengritja e arbëreshëve kundër sundimit bizantin. 

1272 Karli Anzhu shpall formimin e Mbretërisë së Arbërisë. 

1304 Filipi i Tarenit pushton Durrësin. Rimëkëmbet Mbretëria e Arbërisë. 

1336 Kryengritja e malësorëve shqiptarë kundër Bizantit. 

1338 Tanush Thopia njihet sundimtar i krahinave midis Shkumbinit dhe Matit. 

1343 - 1347 Mbreti serb Stevan Dushani pushton territorin shqiptar.  Merr fund sundimi bizantin në Shqipëri i vendosur 9 shekuj më parë. 

1355 Feudalët shqiptarë përfitojnë nga rasti i vdekjes së Stevan Dushanit dhe krijojnë shtete më vete. 

1359 - 1388 Sundimi i Karl Thopisë. 

1382 Fillon lufta midis Balshës II dhe Karl Thopisë. Balsha II pushton Durrësin. 

1385 Karl Thopia mund ushtritë e Balshës në fushën e Savrës. 

1389 Në Betejën e fushës së Kosovës ushtritë e koalicionit ballkanik thyhen nga ushtria turke. 

1393 Turqit pushtojnë Shkodrën dhe Ulqinin. 

1405 Lindi Gjergj Kastrioti  Skënderbeu. 
1415 Turqit pushtojnë Krujën. 

1417 Turqit pushtojnë Vlorën, Kaninën dhe Beratin. 

1419 Turqit pushtojnë Gjirokastrën. 

1423 Gjon Kastrioti ua dorëzon turqve tre djemtë e vet peng. 

1430 Ushtria turke, me Isa Bej Evrenozin në krye, hyn në Shqipëri dhe shtyp kryengritjen e Gjon Kastriotit. 

1432 Kryengritja e feudalëve shqiptarë kundër turqve, me Gjergj Arianitin në krye. 

1433 Gjergj Arianiti thyen ushtrinë turke në betejën në Grykën e Labërisë.- Hungarezët thyejnë ushtrinë turke afër Nishit.  Skënderbeu kthehet në Shqipëri. 

1444 Mbahet Kuvendi i Lezhës, me qëllim të bashkimit të vendit në luftën kundër turqve. Formohet Lidhja Shqiptare. 

1445 Turqit thyhen në Luftën e Mokrës, në Domosdovë. 

1446 Turqit thyhen në Dibrën e Poshtme. 

1448 Ushtria shqiptare në krye me 
Skënderbeun e thyen ushtrinë e Venedikut në brigjet e Drinit. 

1450 Rrethimi i parë i Krujës nga ushtria turke në krye me sulltan Muratin II. 

1453 Ushtria shqiptare, e kryesuar nga Skënderbeu, e thyen ushtrinë turke të kryesuar nga Ibrahim beu në fushën e Pollogut. 

1455 Beteja e Beratit. 

1456 Ushtria turke, e udhëhequr nga Moisi Golemi, thyhet në fushën e Oranikut, te Dibra. 

1457 Ushtria turke e kryesuar nga Isa Evrenozi dhe Hamza Kastrioti thyhet te fusha e Albulenës, afër Milotit. 

1461 Skënderbeu me 2500 ushtarë shkon në Itali për ta ndihmuar Ferdinandin e Napolit.  Marrëveshje e përkohshme paqësore midis Skënderbeut dhe turqëve. 

1462 Turqit thyhen nga Skënderbeu në fushën e Pollogut. 

1466 Rrethimi i Dytë i Krujës. 

1467 Rrethimi i Tretë i Krujës. 

1468 Vdekja e Skënderbeut në Lezhë. 

1476 - 1478 Rrethimi i Katërt i Krujës dhe pushtimi i saj nga sulltan Mehmeti II. Mbrojtësit e kështjellës theren në vend, kurse gratë dhe fëmijët e tyre shiten si skllevër. 

1479 Rënia e Shkodrës. Për të mos u skllavëruar prej turqve, banorët e fundit të Shkodrës braktisin atdheun dhe mërgojnë në Vendik. 

1481 Gjon Kastrioti, djali i Skënderbeut, i ndihmuar prej mbretit të Napolit, Ferdinandit, zbarkon në jug të Durrësit. Rimëkëmbja e përkohshme e Principatës së Kastriotëve. 

1485 Gjon Kastrioti detyrohet të largohet nga Shqipëria dhe të vendoset përsëri në Itali. 

1492 Kryengritja e Himarës dhe ekspedita e Bajazitit II kundër Himarës. Marrëveshja midis himariotëve dhe Bajazitit II. 

1508 - 1510 Botohet në Romë vepra e Marin Barletit mbi jetën dhe trimëritë e Skënderbeut. 

1555 Botohet në gjuhën shqipe "Meshari" i Dom Gjon Buzukut. 

1632 Ngrihet shkolla fillore në Kurbin të Krujës. 

1639 Hapet shkolla e mesme (gymnasium) në Blinisht. 

1699 Kryengritja e madhe kundërturke që shtrihet prej Kurveleshit deri në Shkodër. 

1708 Fillon kryengritja trivjeçare e Shqipërisë së Mesme. 

1735 Mërgimi i fshatarëve të Shestanit në afërsi të Zarës. 

1737 Mërgimi i kelmendasve në Sllavoni. 

1744 Themelohet Akademia e re në Voskopojë. 

1761 Grigor Durrësaku përkthen shqip Dhjatën e re. 

1767 Suprimohet patrikana e Ohrit dhe i bashkohet Patrikanës së Stambollit. 

1769 Voskopoja digjet për herë të parë. 

1772 Voskopoja digjet për herë të dytë. 

1785 Kara Mahm*t Pasha pushton Malin e Zi. 

1786 Në Podgoricë mbahet Kuvendi i krerëve shqiptarë dhe malazez nga Mali i Zi dhe Bosnja e Hercegovina, në të cilin vendoset bashkimi i forcave në luftën kundër turqve dhe krijimi i një lidhjeje që u quajt Konfederata ilirike.  Kryetar i Konfederatës u zgjodh Kara Mahm*t Bushatliu. 

1787 Rrethimi i parë i Kara Mahm*t Pashës në Rozafat pas shpalljes së tij fermanli nga ana e sulltanit.  Ali Pasha emërohet dervend-pashë i Toskërisë dhe i Epirit. 

1788 Ali Pasha merr Janinën 

1789 Shkatërrimi i tretë i Voskopojës 

1793 Rrethimi i dytë i Kara Mahm*t 
Pashës në Rozafat, shpërthimi i tij nga kalaja dhe fitorja kundër Ebu Beqir Pashës. 

1796 Vrasja e Kara Mahm*tit në Malet e Veriut 

1797 Lindi ideologu i parë i Rilindjes Kombëtare, Naum Veqilharxhi. Vdiq më 1854. 

1798 Ali Pashë Tepelena sulmon dhe pushton Himarën. 

1809 Lord Bajroni vjen në Shqipëri 

1814 Lindi poeti i madh arbëresh, Jeronim de Rada. Vdiq më 1903. 

1822 Në luftën kundër turqve në Janinë, vritet Ali Pashë Tepelena.  Fillon kryengritja e udhëhequr prej Zylyftar Podës. 

1833 Në Shqipërinë Jugore dhe të Mesme shpërthejnë kryengritje të mëdha antiosmane. Në Berat mblidhet kuvendi i përfaqësuesve të krahinave kryengritëse, që krijojnë administrimin e vendit nga nëpunës shqiptarë. 

1835 Shpërthen kryengritja antiosmane në Shkodër nën drejtimin e Hamza Kazazit. 

1837 Kryengritësit shqiptarë thyejnë forcat turke përpara Beratit. 

1839 Shpërthen kryengritja antiosmane në Prizren.  Shpallet dekreti perandorak, Hat-i Sherif i Gjylhanesë dhe fillon periudha e Tanzimatit.  Lindi Abdyl Frashëri. Vdiq më 1892. 

1844 Shpërthen kryengritja antiosmane në Rrafshin e Dukagjinit, në Kosovë dhe në Krahinën e Pollogut.  Botohet Evëtori i parë i gjuhës shqipe nga Naum Veqilharxhi.  Lindi Ismail Qemali. Vdiq më 1919. 

1845 Botohet abetarja e dytë Fare i ri evëtor shqip i Naum Veqilharxhit. 

1846 Lindi poeti dhe mendimtari i madh kombëtar, Naim Frashëri. Vdiq më 1900. 

1847 Fillon Kryengritja kundërosmane e Kurveleshit e drejtuar prej Zenel Gjolekës dhe Rrapo Hekalit, që shtrihet edhe në Shqipërinë e Mesme. 

1850 Lindi Sami Frashëri. Vdiq më 1904. 

1856 Sulltan Abdyl Mexhiti shpall dekretin e ri perandorak, Hat-i Humajun. Fillon periudha e dytë e Tanzimatit. 

1864 Fillon zbatimi i ndarjes së re administrative të Turqisë Ballkanike, kurse vendin e elajeteve e zënë vilajetet. 

1869 Krijohet Vilajeti i Shodrës.  Shpërthejnë kryengritjet kundërosmane në Pejë, Gjakovë, Prizren, Shkodër, Mat dhe Tiranë. 

1871 Lindi Gjergj Fishta. Vdiq më 1940. 

1876 Në Rajshtat të Bohemisë nënshkruhet marrëveshja e fshehtë ndërmjet Rusisë dhe Austro-Hungarisë për ndarjen midis tyre të Gadishullit Ballkanik në rast se do të prishej status quo-ja. 

1877 Nënshkruhet Protokolli i Londrës, me të cilin Fuqitë e Mëdha njohën parimin e autonomisë për kombësitë e Perandorisë Osmane me përjashtim të kombit shqiptar.  Në Stamboll formohet Komiteti Qendror për Mbrojtjen e të Drejtave të Kombësisë Shqiptare, nën kryesinë e Abdyl Frashërit.  Ushtria turke shtyp kryengritjen e Mirditës. 

1878 Në Shën Stefan nënshkruhet Marrëveshja e Paqes midis Perandorisë Ruse dhe Perandorisë Osmane me të cilën pjesë të tokave shqiptare iu dhanë Bullgarisë, Serbisë dhe Malit të Zi.  Vazhdon shpërngulja e dhunshme e shqipatrëve prej Serbisë Jugore dhe prej Malit të Zi.  Kuvendi kombëtar themelon në Prizren Lidhjen Shqiptare.  Mbahet Kongresi i Berlinit, në të cilin njihen zgjerimet e Serbisë dhe të Malit të Zi në tokat shqiptare. 

1879 Në Stamboll themelohet Shoqëria e të shtypurit shkronja shqip, me kryetar Sami Frashërin.  Ushtria malazeze fillon sulmet kundër Plavës e Gucisë. 

1880 Forcat e Lidhjes Shqiptare shpartallojnë ushtrinë malazeze në Velikë, Pepaj dhe Rrzhanicë.  Konferenca e Berlinit vendos ti japë Malit të Zi, në vend të Hotit dhe të Grudës, qytetin shqiptar Ulqinin me rrethin e tij.  Mblidhet Kuvendi i Gjirokastrës, i cili vendos që të luftohet për formimin e shtetit autonom shqiptar.  Lindi Fan Noli. Vdiq më 1965. 

1881 Kuvendi i jashtëzakonshëm i Lidhjes Shqiptare, që mblidhet në Prizren, shpall Qeverinë e Përkohshme me kryetar Ymer Prizrenin.  Forcat e Lidhjes Shqiptare çlirojnë një sërë qytetesh në Kosovë dhe në Maqedoni.  Ushtria turke ripushton qytetet që kishin çliruar forcat shqiptare dhe shtyp Lidhjen Shqiptare të Prizrenit. 

1883 Shpërthen kryengritja kundërosmane në malësinë e Mbishkodrës. 

1885 Zhvillohet kryengritja në Kosovë e udhëhequr nga Sylejman Vokshi. 

1887 Në Korçë hapet shkolla e parë shqipe. 

1893 Shpërthen kryengritja kundërosmane e udhëhequr nga Haxhi Zeka në Pejë. 

1896 Sulltan Abdyl Hamiti shpall dekretin mbi reformat në vilajetin e Rumelisë. 

1897 Komiteti shqiptar i Stambollit, i kryesuar nga Sami Frashëri, shpall manifestin Çduan shqiptarët. 

1899 Formohet Lidhja Shqiptare e Pejës në krye me Haxhi Zekën.  Botohet programi kombëtar i Sami Frashërit Shqipëria çka qenë, çështë e çdo të bëhetë? 

1902 Shpërthen kryengritja kundërosmane në Mirditë. 
1906 Nën drejtimin e Komitetit të Manastirit fillon formimi i çetave të para atdhetare. 

1908 Shpërthen revolucioni xhonturk.- Fillon punimet Kongresi i Manastirit për njësimin e alfabetit shqip.  Lindi Eqrem Çabej. Vdiq më 1980. 

1909 Në Elbasan hapet Shkolla Normale Shqipe. 

1910 Zhvillohet beteja midis kryengritësve shqiptarë të udhëhequr nga Idriz Seferi dhe forcave turke në Grykën e Kaçanikut dhe kryengritësve shqiptarë të udhëhequr nga Isa Boletini e Hasan Budakova dhe forcave turke në Shtimje e Caralevë.  Shpërthen kryengritja kundër xhonturqve në Malësinë e Mbishkodrës e udhëhequr nga Ded Gjo Luli. 

1911/12 Në tokat shqiptare zhvillohen kryengritje të mëdha për pavarësinë e Shqipërisë. 

1912 Fillojnë luftërat ballkanike.  Kuvendi kombëtar i Vlorës shpall Pavarësinë e Shqipërisë. 

1913 Ushtritë serbe dhe malazeze bëjnë masakra masive në tokat e pushtuara shqiptare në Kosovë, në Maqedoni dhe në Mal të Zi. Fillojnë shpërnguljet e shqiptarëve në Turqi.  Konferenca e Ambasadorëve në Londër cakton kufijtë e Shqipërisë. Më shumë se gjysma e popullit shqiptar dhe e trojeve të tij etnike mbesin jashtë kufijve të Shqipërisë! 

1914 - 1918 Lufta e Parë Botërore. 

1914 Qeveria greke shpall zyrtarisht pushtimin e Shqipërisë së Jugut.  Italia pushton Sazanin dhe Vlorën.  Vazhdon shpërngulja e shqiptarëve në Turqi dhe kolonizimi i Kosovës me serbë. 

1915 Ushtria serbe fillon agresionin në Shqipërinë e Mesme, kurse ushtria malazeze pushton Shkodrën. 

1916 Ushtria austro-hungareze hyn në Shqipërinë e Veriut.  Ushtria italiane hyn në Gjirokastër, Sarandë dhe Përmet.  Ushtria franceze hyn në Korçë. 

1918 Formohet Komiteti Mbrojtja Kombëtare e Kosovës. Fillon lëvizja e kaçakëve. 

1919 Hapet Konferenca e Paqes në Paris.  Nënshkruhet Marrëveshja Tittoni-Venizellos.  Bëhet kolonizimi me serbë e malazez i tokave shqiptare në Kosovë, në Maqedoni e në mal të Zi. 

1920 Hapet Kongresi i Lushjës.  Avni Rrustemi e vret në Paris Esad Pashë Toptanin.  Çlirohet Vlora prej italianëve.  Ndërhyrja e armatosur e ushtrisë jugosllave në Shqipërinë e Mesme.  Shqipëria pranohet anëtare e Lidhjes së Kombeve.  Mbretëria Serbe-Kroato-Sllovene nxjerr të ashtuquajturin Dekretligjin mbi kolonizimin e viseve jugore  të tokave shqiptare. 

1921 Kryengritja separatiste e Marka Gjonit në Mirditë.  Konferenca e Ambasadorëve në Paris aprovon kufijtë e Shqipërisë.  Formohet qeveria e Hasan Prishtinës. 

1924 Formohet qeveria e Fan Nolit.  Këshilli i Lidhjes së Kombeve ia njeh Shqipërisë Shën Naumin.  Reparte jugosllave bëjnë sulme kundër Shqipërisë.  Ahmet Zogu merr pushtetin.  Xhandarmëria dhe ushtria serbe i vazhdojnë ekspeditat ndëshkimore nëpër Kosovë dhe likuidimet masive të shqiptarëve. Vritet Azem Bejta. 

1925 Shpallet Republika Shqiptare. 

1928 Shqipëria shpallet monarki, kurse Ahmet Zogu mbret i Shqipërisë. 

1931 Mbretëria Jugosllave nxjerr Ligjin mbi kolonizimin e viseve jugore. 

1936 Lindi Ismail Kadare. 

1937 Në Klubin Kulturor Serb, në Beograd, bëhet projekti për shpërnguljen e dhunshme të shqiptarëve prej Kosovës dhe Maqedonisë në Shqipëri dhe në Turqi. 
1938 Nënshkruhet Konventa jugosllavo-turke për shpërnguljen e shqiptarëve në Turqi. 

1939 Italia pushton Shqipërinë. Shpërthejnë demonstrata kundërfashiste në qytetet kryesore të Shqipërisë. 

1939-1945 Lufta e Dytë Botërore. 

1941 Pushtimi i Jugosllavisë prej Gjermanisë dhe bashkimi i një pjese të tokave shqiptare në Jugosllavi me Shqipërinë. 

1942 Në Konferencën e Pezës krijohet Fronti Antifashist Nacionalçlirimtar. 

1943 Kapitullimi i Italisë dhe pushtimi i Shqipërisë prej Gjermanisë. 

1943-44 Në Fshatin Bujan të Malësisë së Gjakovës mbahet konferenca Themeluese e Këshillit Nacionalçlirimtar për Kosovën dhe Rrafshin e Dukagjinit, në të cilën miratohet Rezoluta për bashkimin e Kosovës dhe trojeve të tjera shqiptare në Jugosllavi me Shqipërinë. 

1945 Kapitullimi i Gjermanisë. 

1946 Asambleja Kushtetuese shpall Republikën Popullore të Shqipërisë.  Shpallet Reforma arsimore. Arsimi, shkenca dhe arti i nënshtrohen doktrinës dogmatike të realizimit socialist.  Me Kushtetutën e Jugosllavisë Popullore Federative, Kosova me Rrafshin e Dukagjinit shpallet qark autonom i Republikës Popullore të Serbisë, kurse territoret e tjera shqiptare ndahen midis Republikës Popullore të Maqedonisë dhe Republikës Popullore të Malit të Zi. 

1948 Shqipëria bashkohet me Rezolutën Informative të Partive Komuniste dhe Punëtore. 

1955 Kuvendi Popullor i Shqipërisë ratifikon Traktatin e Varshavës.  Shqipëria pranohet në OKB. 

1955/56 Në Kosovë organizohet i ashtuquajturi aksioni për mbledhjen e armëve, që sjell shpërnguljen e qindra mijëra shqiptarëve në Turqi. 

1961 Shqipëria shkëput marrëdhëniet me Bashkimin Sovjetik dhe lidhet me Kinën. 
1966 Mbahet Plenumi IV i KQ të LKJ në të cilin dënohet dhuna dhe terrori i Shërbimit të Sigurimit Shtetëror mbi popullin shqiptar, kurse nënkryetari i Jugosllavisë, Aleksandër Rankoviqi, me një numër bashkëpunëtorësh, shkarkohet prej pozitave politike dhe shtetërore për shkak të veprimtarisë së atij Shërbimi. 
1968 Në Prishtinë shpërthejnë demostratat shqiptare në të cilat kërkohen të drejtat kombëtare dhe statusi i Republikës për Kosovën. Shuhen brutalisht prej milicisë serbe. 

1973 Mbahet Plenumi IV i KQ të PPSH në të cilin mirren vendime për forcimin e luftës klasore dhe ideologjike në fushën e krijimtarisë artistike e shkencore. Bëhen burgosje të udhëheqësve në fushë të kulturës. 

1974 Miratohet Kushtetuta e re e Jugosllavisë, me të cilën shqiptarëve u njihen më shumë të drejta, kurse Kosova bëhet element konstitutiv i Federatës Jugosllave.  Mbahet Plenumi V i KQ të PPSH pas të cilit bëhen likudime në kreun ushtarak të Shqipërisë. 

1975 Mbahet Plenumi VII i KQ të PPSH pas të cilit bëhen pastrime në rradhët e udhëheqësve shtetetëror dhe partiak të Shqipërisë. 

1980 Vdiq Josip Broz Tito. 

1981 Në Kosovë shpërthejnë demonstratat masive në të cilat kërkohet që Kosovës ti pranohet statusi i Republikës. Serbia dhe Jugosllavia u përgjigjen me dhunë kërkesave të shqiptarëve. 

1985 Vdiq Enver Hoxha. (Po shumë jetoi virani?) 

1986 Shpallet Memorandumi i Akademisë Serbe të Shkencave dhe të Arteve, në të cilin kërkohet që Kosovës ti merret statusi i autonomisë i njohur në 

Kushtetutën e vitit 1974. 
1989 Serbia me dhunë ia merr Kosovës autonominë e njohur në Kushtetutën e vitit 1974. 

1990 Deputetët shqiptarë të Kuvendit të Kosovës miratojnë Deklaratën mbi Pavarësinë e Kosovës.  Serbia e suprimon Kuvendin e Kosovës.  Deputetët e Kosovës miratojnë në Kaçanik Kushtetutën e Republikës së Kosovës.  Në Shqipëri përmbyset diktatura komuniste. 

1991 Mbahet referendumi në të cilin populli shqiptar i Kosovës deklarohet për Kosovën shtet sovran dhe të pavarur.  Bashkësia Evropiane e shpall shpërbërjen e Jugosllavisë. 

1992 Zgjedhjet shumëpartiake për President, Parlament dhe Qeveri të Republikës së Kosovës 

......Këtu fillon shkatërrimi i Jugosllavisë... 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nese ndokush ka dhe data te tjera le ti fus ketu te bejm nje list komplete.Bela.

----------

